# DMM/Clamp/Tester Recommendation



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

> 1. Why would I go with the T5 instead of the 323 when the 323 is True RMS? There also seems a little more functionality with the 323 and the bigger clamp for current. Is the more rugged capability of the T5 worth it?


The T5 is more rugged and the leads are shorter and more durable. Made for everyday use. I guess you could find shorter leads for the 323.



> 2. How does the Milwaukee 2205-20 compare to the Fluke T5s? The Milwaukee is more feature rich, is True RMS, and has Low-Z. Is the Fluke brand-name more important?


 Many of us bought the Milwaukee 2205-20 when it first came out because it had a lot of the features that the Fluke T5 didn't have. True RMS, 200A amprobe, LoZ, etc. But the Milwaukee just seemed slowed. And the people who used it didn't like it. 

I made this thread about how Fluke should make a new T5 with those options: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/when-fluke-going-upgrade-t5-158530/


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Be careful choosing the T5 if you're planning on using it for voltage and resistance testing too.

I've never had a problem reading current with the T5 but it is very prone to reading ghost voltages.

For resistance, it has something like a 1K max. Just going from memory because I don't have mine in front of me.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

I guess another option is if there Ian an all in one solution that is in the <$300 range since a Fluke 117/323 combo kit can be had for about that much. I would rather have all the features in one package than have to carry around 2 separate meters.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

I also did forget a Wiggy. If I went with a T5, I'm guessing I'll need a solenoid tester:

- Fluke T+Pro
- Knopp K-60

Although if I also had the 117, I could use the Low-Z function to check for ghost voltage.

Is a T5/117/323 combo overkill?

Here's what I'm thinking now:

- T5 for daily use
- 323 for larger wire/current measurements
- 117 for Low-Z, capacitance, diode, and millivolts


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a T+ Pro and a 376 90% of the time. But I also have a 1507, Knopp, 289, and 789 to cover everything else.

I bought the 323 and realized the clamp is too small. If you notice the hole diameter, it has just enough room to fit a decent size cable through it. But what you don't realize is that since the cable barely fits through when the meter is clamped to the wire, it holds the meter at a hard right angle to the wire. Making reading the screen a pain in the ass sometimes. 

So I ended up buying a 376 instead, it's got a slotted clamp and allows the meter to sag a little on the wire while it's clamped making it simpler to get situated in the right spot so you can read the screen easier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> Back to the old meter recommendation.
> 
> Looking for a great daily use meter mainly for residential, but some light commercial (inside wireman stuff) too, eventually.
> 
> ...


*All depends on what you are working on.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> I also did forget a Wiggy. If I went with a T5, I'm guessing I'll need a solenoid tester:
> 
> - Fluke T+Pro
> - Knopp K-60
> ...


Depending on what you are doing you may want more than one amp clamp to see if one leg of a breaker is pulling more than the other(s) at the exact same time. 

As Cow mentioned the opening of the 323 isn't that great.

Do you do hvac/r work in addition to electrical work?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's not just anti-anything-but-Fluke that puts me off Klein and Milwaukee. The recalls happened for a reason. I am open to and have purchased other brands. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-horrible-freight-same-140761/


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A lot of the time there's no need to go for anything beyond a solenoid tester, especially if you get one with continuity as well. The Knopp is outstanding but no continuity test. 

I didn't like the Ideal Vol-con Elite, I bought an Etcon VT154, made in USA, great value. 

http://www.etcon.com/images/product/VT154_1.jpg

I bought a T+Pro because to me the next feature I need to have is LoZ voltage measurement, and it's a simple rugged device that's adequate as a voltage / continuity tester as well. 

I still use a combination of other meters I've accumulated over the years for everything else, Simpson, Ideal, Amprobe, and Tektronix. I'll move over to Fluke as these age out because that seems to be the safe bet for quality for the dollar, and the sample rates I needed in the Tektronics are now available in Fluke products at much lower prices. 

I have learned that you can't screw around with this stuff, even in a pinch, because at best an inaccurate reading can send you chasing your tail, and at worst it can easily cause a major safety issue, a lot rides on these readings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> It's not just anti-anything-but-Fluke that puts me off Klein and Milwaukee. The recalls happened for a reason. *I am open to and have purchased other brands. *



I've been doing this a very long time and my first meter was a second hand Simpson (that I still have), from there I had Micronta (radio shack) and just about every other brand from Universal to Ideal onto Hioki. They all have pluses and minuses but Fluke is the best overall IMO.

If I wanted a basic volt-amp meter that is rugged with no frills go for an amprobe. You won't get hurt if it is lost or stolen.

If you want some added features and better accuracy ALWAYS go for the Fluke.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Another thing that's probably not on your radar but should be, good toner and probe combo, I bought the Tripp Lite Fox and Hound since it's rated for use on live wires up to 240V. 

I bought the Ideal breaker finder and I'm sure it's not as good as the top of the line but it hasn't failed me yet. 

I prefer the Santronics pen testers over the newer styles, I just feel it's safer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ultimately the testers and meters you need will all come down to what you are using them for.

A Fluke T5-1000 will handle most troubleshooting needs for basic electrical work.

For calibrating controls I carried an assortment of meters and testers:


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Great advice everyone. 

Looks like I'm going with:
- Knopp K-60 and
- Fluke T5-1000


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

After many years using the T5, I went back to carrying my old-fashioned Klein Wiggy. They took over the design from Square D.

And if you're going to carry a wiggy, then maybe you don't need the T5. You could go directly from the Wiggy to a better quality clamp meter.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

How do you get around not being able to fit a T5 around an AC lien splitter to check amperage? Just jerry rig a piece of 12 gauge romex and some plugs?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> And if you're going to carry a wiggy, then maybe you don't need the T5. You could go directly from the Wiggy to a better quality clamp meter.


I could definitely get by fine for 99% of work with the Etcon 154 and a good meter. But I couldn't do without the continuity tester. 

When I say a good meter, I'd really just want 

* LoZ 
* TrueRMS 
* motor inrush

but the #1 thing is I have to trust the readings, can't be second guessing it. Obviously everything needs CAT rating. 

It's only 1% I need a second meter, DC clamp, Simpson analog, fast resolution, etc. 

The T+Pro or the T5 would be OK if you don't work alone and someone on your crew has the a better meter.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jrags said:


> How do you get around not being able to fit a T5 around an AC lien splitter to check amperage? Just jerry rig a piece of 12 gauge romex and some plugs?


Sure, or you could remove the jacket from a short extension cord...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jrags said:


> How do you get around not being able to fit a T5 around an AC lien splitter to check amperage? Just jerry rig a piece of 12 gauge romex and some plugs?


I bough one of those gray 6' extension cords that is flat and you can see the 3 conductors next to each other. Then I cut between the hot and ground with a razor to separate them a bit.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

We provide our people with a T5-600 and a #115, both hold up well with no problems


----------

